

Reop – reasonable expectation of privacy - jc123
https://github.com/tedu/reop

======
jc123
Some more info:
[http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/reop](http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/reop)

------
dianahardy
thanks for sharing

